# Planet X to cause mass extinction this month?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

The elusive Planet X, or Nibiru, with its unimaginably long 27-million-year orbit, is still only a theory to many. But one astrophysicist believes it spells doom for Earth. Nibiru's arrival this month, he says, will bring about a mass extinction of untold proportions.

The celestial body, theorized in many an ancient text - most notably among the Sumerians - is predicted to be 10 times our size, and is currently still thousands of times further away from us than our sun. But if the latest research is correct, something is having a skewing effect on a group of objects in the Kuiper Belt, just beyond Neptune. And it's closing in fast.

According to wide speculation among the space-surveying community, we were never likely to observe Nibiru closely, owing to its long orbit. However, once it makes its theoretical journey back around, it's going to bring with it more than just a pretty sight.

Now, a retired astrophysics professor from the University of Louisiana, Daniel Whitmire, is saying Nibiru has all but arrived to our neck of the woods - and that the destruction brought about by its gravitational trickery will take place this very April, as it's done numerous times before, every time it passed us by.

Whitmire recently published his research in the Monthly Notices of the Royal Astronomical Society, although he first theorized the Nibiru-mass extinction connection back in 1985 in the journal Nature.

https://www.rt.com/news/339009-nibiru-planet-extinction-nasa/

A killer planet is rapidly heading toward Earth | New York Post


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here lately, I have been thinking about planet X a lot ....... and raising the threshold between junior members and senior members here on PF up from 100 to a 1000.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

can't say I have prepped for that....


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure you could prepare for it, but as a prepper I'm not going to dismiss any possibilities. And while I don't believe what he's saying is going to happen this month, I do believe in keeping an eye on the subject. 

Regardless of this, I have heard this month is going to be very active for fireballs and meteors.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey, if that's the case, I don't think my BOL will make any difference. There's only 3 weeks to go so if it's gonna happen, well it's gonna happen!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Monster Zero is from Planet X.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is no question that there is something with a significant amount of gravity causing perturbations in the Oort cloud. The models cannot account for the movement of comets, asteroids etc. While they are growing quite sure something is out there, it is way, way, way out there and poses no threat to the planet. I'm familiar with Zachariah Sitchin and his theory of the Anunaki. It just doesn't hold water. I think there is a big Kyper belt object beyond Pluto that is causing this.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard it to be less than 250 year orbit, but only effects earth when orbits happen to be near each other. None the less, don't think I'm buying it.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

BuckB said:


> Monster Zero is from Planet X.


Damn. The real reason I prep has been revealed.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and were is this supposed massive planet? behind Pluto or Neptune or some were in our solar system?-we have put probes on Pluto seen planets light years away know what those planets are composed of if they can support life as we know it but for some unknown mysterious reason can't seem to see a huge azz freaking planet in our own solar system heading towards us that is going to wipe out all life on earth this month like a 3 year old with a abc science project telescope could have found it - STFU and go away tuck your head between your knees and fart for ever for the rest of your retorted meaningless life and don't act all innocent you know damn well there is no invisible killer planet heading our way. Nibiru crap again can't we come up with something better no man we are going to wipe ourselves out that's how it is going to end one way or another we will kill off ourselves to extinction.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought they named the planet y2k


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe I should have posted about Ufo's, Zombies or Aliens in this forum?

Caltech Researchers Find Evidence of a Real Ninth Planet | Caltech

The astrophysicist in the original article I posted agrees with the CalTech findings and says this planet is no where near Earth, and obviously isn't going to hit Earth. Where he disagrees, and what he actually says is that it's gravitational effect on objects around it is so strong, it will cause debris (asteroids, comets) to pummel earth which he claims has caused mass extinctions on Earth many times before.

As I said, I don't agree with him that anything is going to happen this month, but I'm also not going to pretend to be a know it all and completely dismiss the subject entirely, especially when it's quickly becoming common believe that there is such a planet in our solar system.

Astronomers Find New Object, Possible Super-Earth In Our Solar System Forbes Welcome


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

IF it were true, there's no prepping for it (except spiritual preps), no way to avoid it. Spread you legs, bend over and kiss you butt goodbye. Then you party.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Bar is well stocked.... all set here.

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Well I say we sacrifice this prof., offer him up as a human sacrifice to the star gods to appease them and prevent our annihilation, it seems the only sensible thing to do. Perhaps we could throw him into the Mayan temple fires, after all that's how we survived the 12/12/12 destruction of the earth, wasn't it?

From the little I know of science planets orbit around stars held by their gravity. If this thing orbits once every 27 million years the gravity would be too weak to bring it around, it would fly off never to return. That 9th planet thing-isn't that called Pluto?

I guess people need something to worry about, now I need to go fuel up the starship and prepare the condo on planet X.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This has been in the news for the last ten years or so, anything I've seen or read is only theory, not saying it isn't, just not convinced it is...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events

This list might help some of you.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

alterego said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
> 
> This list might help some of you.


Reading this, we still have a few to go


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

A mysterious planet that wiped out life on Earth millions of years ago could do it again, according to a top space scientist.

Planet Nine - a new planet discovered at the edge of the solar system in January - has triggered comet showers that bomb the Earth's surface, killing all life, says Daniel Whitmire, of the University of Louisiana.

The astrophysicist says the planet has a 20,000-year orbit around the sun and, at its closest to us, it knocks asteroids and comets toward Earth.

Nemesis or Nibiru was widely dismissed as crackpot pseudo-science - until Planet Nine was identified in January by the California Institute of Technology.

http://nypost.com/2016/04/06/newly-discovered-planet-could-destroy-earth-any-day-now/

I do find the evolution this subject has taken since the CalTech researchers came forward in January interesting. From discovery, to speculation, to a freaking ELE this month? Maybe a test case example of how conspiracy theories come to be.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> A mysterious planet that wiped out life on Earth millions of years ago could do it again, according to a top space scientist.
> 
> Planet Nine - a new planet discovered at the edge of the solar system in January - has triggered comet showers that bomb the Earth's surface, killing all life, says Daniel Whitmire, of the University of Louisiana.
> 
> ...


I'm personally am not denying that what you say is true, for myself if it is, there is nothing we can do about it, so I maintain a sense of humor, rather then dwell on the theoretical end of days, I try everyday to make my peace with God, I intend no disrespect.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> and were is this supposed massive planet? behind Pluto or Neptune or some were in our solar system?-we have put probes on Pluto seen planets light years away know what those planets are composed of if they can support life as we know it but for some unknown mysterious reason can't seem to see a huge azz freaking planet in our own solar system heading towards us that is going to wipe out all life on earth this month like a 3 year old with a abc science project telescope could have found it - STFU and go away tuck your head between your knees and fart for ever for the rest of your retorted meaningless life and don't act all innocent you know damn well there is no invisible killer planet heading our way. Nibiru crap again can't we come up with something better no man we are going to wipe ourselves out that's how it is going to end one way or another we will kill off ourselves to extinction.


I think it is behind Uranus.

Actually, it is not but I just like writing Uranus. I laugh for at least 5 minutes every time I write it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm the guy that loves shows like Star Trek and Sea Quest from the 90's so you can see my bias towards that type of thing. I'm a dreamer and explorer at heart without the head for the complex mathematics. It would be amazing to see what we could accomplish exploration wise if we could collectively pull out heads out of our butts and work together towards the betterment of man kind. There are places on this earth man hasn't seen yet, jungles in Africa, Glaciers in the Artic, and places in the deep deep sea we haven't explored. We can theorize about it all day based on how that planets orbit is or how gravity is affecting that but until the day it arrives or we build the Star Ship Enterprise we're not going to know for sure.

That being said what Medic33 said is pretty well spot on. There are plenty of other things to feel threatened by and to prepare for that have a far greater chance of showing up at your doorstep than a long lost planet has.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Let er rip...Ready to go!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I think it is behind Uranus.
> 
> Actually, it is not but I just like writing Uranus. I laugh for at least 5 minutes every time I write it.


In Uranus, behind Uranus, headed for Uranus ....... does it really matter?


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

"The celestial body, theorized in many an ancient text — most notably among the Sumerians"
So they saw this thing making its final approach, but we can't?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope not going to be an issue.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

If it will keep Hillary outta office then bring it the hell on!


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

As I said earlier, I find the steady gradual development this story is taking since January VERY suspicious. There seems to be something in the news about it everyday now.. mainstream news. And the details seem to keep advancing.

New details on how they know it's there and how close it is... it's nearer than scientist originally thought!

https://www.yahoo.com/news/details-emerge-possible-ninth-planet-115334080.html


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

can somebody email me when it is time to panic......... [email protected]


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that's all the reason I need to go buy another gun. I thank you for your support.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> can somebody email me when it is time to panic......... [email protected]


I figured you're real name was Haywood, Haywood Jesoomi.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I figured you're real name was Haywood, Haywood Jesoomi.


Haywood is related by marriage
Sue Debasterds is her mother and her father is to Gil T. Azelle


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I think it is behind Uranus.
> 
> Actually, it is not but I just like writing Uranus. I laugh for at least 5 minutes every time I write it.


My son was URANUS in a grade school science program during an assembly.....He's 30 now and and I still get a kick outta calling him.... Hey! URANUS!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm the guy that loves shows like Star Trek and Sea Quest from the 90's so you can see my bias towards that type of thing. I'm a dreamer and explorer at heart without the head for the complex mathematics. It would be amazing to see what we could accomplish exploration wise if we could collectively pull out heads out of our butts and work together towards the betterment of man kind. There are places on this earth man hasn't seen yet, jungles in Africa, Glaciers in the Artic, and places in the deep deep sea we haven't explored. We can theorize about it all day based on how that planets orbit is or how gravity is affecting that but until the day it arrives or we build the Star Ship Enterprise we're not going to know for sure.
> 
> That being said what Medic33 said is pretty well spot on. There are plenty of other things to feel threatened by and to prepare for that have a far greater chance of showing up at your doorstep than a long lost planet has.


Don't let your lack of grasp of complex math stand in your way. They always need the monkeys!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The sky is falling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sincerely hoping it will kill off all the Climate Change scammers.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

So this thing can kill all of us? Damnit, and I just got my dental work done.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

When will know the danger has passed?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> When will know the danger has passed?


Probably when Starfleet announces that Captain James Tiberius Kirk and his first officer Mr. Spock and the brave crew have destroyed this serious threat in the starship Enterprise.

 Darn!....I didn't mean to give away the new movie coming out in 2017....sorry!.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

Yeah clearly that whole astrophysicist thing was a lie. In April the Earth Is following in the trail of a comet for a good portion of the month that is why its one of the best meteor showers to watch( The Lyrids) and all the planets behind us are still there. They didn't evacuate the space I think were good


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone actually believe this Nibiru crap?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> So this thing can kill all of us? Damnit, and I just got my dental work done.


Don't remind me, . . .

Earlier this week, my wife made some popcorn, . . . "Want some popcorn???"

Ate a small bowl, . . . had a corn shuck on edge of one of my molars.

Tried to get it off, . . . turned out what I thought was a shuck, . . . was the raw edge of my molar where it broke off.

Dentist's office lady was good enough to get me in at 3 the next afternoon.

$388 dollars later, . . . mine is done too...........

And, . . . yeah, . . . it hurt. I hope this garbage misses us, . . . like to get at least some of my money's worth out of this thing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Take a gander - it's a good book and "supposedly" non-fiction: http://www.amazon.com/12th-Planet-Book-First-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0057GR5ZA?ie=UTF8&keywords=The%2012th%20Planet%20(Book%20I)%3A%20The%20First%20Book%20of%20the%20Earth..&qid=1461435979&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1 The 12th Planet (Book I): The First Book of the Earth Chronicles


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well it had better get here soon if it's going to rain down destruction on us, April is almost over.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I wonder if the aliens on Nibiru have any hot looking women.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well it's almost may were is it again YOU SAID IT WAS GOING TO WIPE OUT EARTH THIS MONTH again stfu and stop spreading this BS -please!
yah not to proud to hide -I think there are plenty of unknown things we need to discover here on earth as well as stop abusing what we have.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and *mainmarine* I told you I would remind you again -nothing happened in sep or oct or nov or any time since in 2015 -sorry but I said I would keep reminding you didn't I?
now carry on Maine and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I am totally prepared for this. I watched Deep Impact (currently on Netflix) again on Friday. Voting Morgan Freeman in the primary and general election. We're allset.



C.L.Ripley said:


> The elusive Planet X, or Nibiru, with its unimaginably long 27-million-year orbit, is still only a theory to many. But one astrophysicist believes it spells doom for Earth. Nibiru's arrival this month, he says, will bring about a mass extinction of untold proportions.
> 
> The celestial body, theorized in many an ancient text - most notably among the Sumerians - is predicted to be 10 times our size, and is currently still thousands of times further away from us than our sun. But if the latest research is correct, something is having a skewing effect on a group of objects in the Kuiper Belt, just beyond Neptune. And it's closing in fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I wonder if the aliens on Nibiru have any hot looking women.


I'm hoping they have three breasted women like in Total Recall. No objections to the 3rd one being on there backs.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> oh and *mainmarine* I told you I would remind you again -nothing happened in sep or oct or nov or any time since in 2015 -sorry but I said I would keep reminding you didn't I?
> now carry on Maine and have a wonderful day.


How dare you criticize the M&M's forecasts. He only has your best interests at heart.

Really this has about as much of a chance of happening as a third party candidate winning the presidential election


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> oh and *mainmarine* I told you I would remind you again -nothing happened in sep or oct or nov or any time since in 2015 -sorry but I said I would keep reminding you didn't I?
> now carry on Maine and have a wonderful day.


Hold on a bit Medic, this rub away train ride is far from over.


----------

